# Laser Pointers....oh so fun, but am I mean?



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

So Wicket has this love/hate relationship with the laser pointer. I don't think he'd ever seen one before we got him because when he saw it first he flipped out a little bit. For a while I'm pretty sure he didn't even know we were in control of it, which made the fallout even worse--the playing isn't the problem, but when we turn it off, he thinks it's still in the house somewhere! He won't rest, prowls from room to room, looks nervous, jumps at the smallest sound, and looks generally PO'd for hours after we use it. Eventually he did catch on to the fact that it was a toy we could turn on and off, which I think helped a bit, but even now, he hears the jingle of the keyring and starts to look all twitchy, it's awful and hilarious at the same time. The kitten can't be bothered, which is good....but man, is it wrong that I love using it *because* it makes him so funny to watch afterwards? The way he acts around it makes us both laugh so hard we can't talk.....great for us...bad for him?


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

My husband and I argue about this issue all the time. He insists that I'm making the bratz neurotic because it's something they can never hope to catch and it frustrates them. But they're almost two now and they seem well adjusted to me.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Hah, that's the exact argument we get into! But it is SO much fun, and one of the few things he will go nuts over--basically a great way to wear him out at the end of the night so he doesn't annoy our downstairs neighbors with his transient elephant feet....


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't like the idea for the reasons mentioned above, so I don't use a laser pointer with my cats. I believe their instinct makes them chase it, not their enjoyment.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't see it as cruel as Boo hardly chased it when he could see well,Luna a past foster loved it,and Ellie my Current foster never bothered with it just went about her business.Depends on the cat I think.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I never much cared for laser lights...but I happened to play with it about a month ago, and Muffs just loves playing with it. Normally, whenever I play other (non-laser light) games with Muffs and Abby, Abby chases the toy and Muffs just sits in the background watching. Yet, when I bring the laser light out, Muffs barrels all over Abby to get to it. So, I've started playing with it again, because for whatever reason, it seems to give Muffs some confidence. I usually toss a few treats on the floor, direct the light toward the treats and then turn off the light...so the game ends with the girls getting a treat.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

The kitten doesn't really care for it at all, only in an ADD kinda way, but Wicket gets right fixated on it, I'd never seen anything like it before. After the first few crazy minutes he seems to remember it's a toy and then he gets a bit lazier about it but for the first 5 minutes or so I'm pretty sure he would follow it off a cliff if there was one in our living room....


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

4 of our guys love playing laser tag. PuddyWow will bring us the laser pointer if he wants to play and drop it in our laps. Bentley believes it is beneath his dignity to even acknowledge the game. Pixel will do his best Simonscat impression on the light. Tuffy will just observe but will never pounce. Methos must play alone - he hates to share. Sasquatch plays laser tag like a linebacker - don't get between him and the light.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

That's funny how he drops the laser light in your laps! They discover that you control it pretty quickly. 

I use it to wear them out at night so they aren't pills. It's also great for distracting them when I've just given them a Frontline treatment. By the time we're done, it's dry and I don't have to worry about them licking at it. I've also used it to lure them into the house at night when they are being difficult. 

Giving them treats afterwards is a good idea Susan. At least that way they get a reward at the end, since they'll never be able to catch the laser prey.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

My boys know I'm controling it. When I switch it off, they turn and look at me as if to say "Mom.... bring it back." I usually stop when they get bored and walk away. When I pick it up and click the button, even if they are on the other side of my apartment, they both come barreling in and start looking around for the dot even though the sound came from my hand. 

If your cat doesn't know where the light is coming from and gets frustrated, I wouldn't use it. However, I would try Susan's idea of ending the light on a treat so he feels accomplished. This may help him not be so frantic.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree, if it seemed like MOw was annoyed I wouldn't do it. He loves it though, when we're playing and I don't click it on fast enough he comes to me trilling and rubs his face against the pointer.

THe moment he hears the keychain on it jingle he comes running from wherever he is and looks around for the dot.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

He seems to know that it's us now, when he hears the keychain he starts looking around for the dot--and he is tending to get bored after about 15 minutes, and then lays down and just watches it with mild interest....


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Erm...where can I buy one?

I think the idea that I can use it to bring Prince back upstairs quickly just convinced me. Or on days that I can't take him out to spend all that energy he has.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

In North America, you can buy one at any pet store. I'm not sure if that's the case where you are, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, I see pet stores here sell them too!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I too have sometimes wondered about using a laser--there doesn't seem any payoff for the cat.
When I can't seem to tire Ritz out with Da Mouse or when she seems particularly hyper, I get out the laser. I end the laser session with a quick session of Da Mouse so she can pounce on *something*. The treat is a good idea, too. Also, at the end I lay down the laser so she can sniff/explore it if she so chooses. She's never tried to bite it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I buy mine at the local 'Dollar Store'. Much cheaper than the pet store.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That's a good idea, I'll try the dollar store first.

Cindy, I let Prince smell a new toy always before playing because he was a stray (though probably not born stray) and he's therefore afraid of new objects till he's sure they're not dangerous.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

The one I use now came from the Walmart checkout aisle. It was 3 or 4 bucks and even came with replacement batteries. The first one I ever got came from the gas station down the road and it was around 6 bucks I believe.

If your cat freaks out looking for it after you turn it off, try ending by moving the dot into your hand, then turning it off as you close your hand. I did that with my cat Ansen thinking he'd just believe I had control over it. Seems like it just clicked for him after that and he was cool with the whole idea from then on.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hm.......... The boys love the Laser, but Misa isn't as playful about it as the boys are. She's way different from Vinnie and Frsncis.

The Platies absolutely love it too! Except for Miyavi(The betta), Sunshine, and my two cories that have no interest of it at all.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> The Platies absolutely love it too!


My Platys and Guppies also chase the laser light. Then Muffs and Abby try to chase the fish by pawing at the tank. I find it amusing!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Zenobi (otb) used to drive me crazy demanding it. I carefully never used it (other than the one time) except when I was at the computer. So I'd sit down at the computer, turn it on, and fifteen to twenty seconds later Zenobi would be at my side looking for me to use the pointer. I allowed her to sniff it, and I put it close to the ground at times to get her to understand where the light came from. I started using it when the weather got dull and cold and I couldn't let her out on the balcony as she needed the door left open. She needed to know she could get to her litterbox.

Missy, my present cat companion, will chase it occasionally, but it's no big deal. She knows it's me.

Even before I got the laser, Zenobi would inspect the house when she saw me preparing for bed. I started leaving closet doors open for her when I first brought her home (so that as far as possible she wouldn't feel barred from anywhere in her house). All the closets got their nightly inspection.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Was Zenobi a Maine ****? I've read they do this.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Straysmommy said:


> Was Zenobi a Maine ****? I've read they do this.


Zenobi was a dark tortie. When I got her, I had gone to the SPCA to see about forstering because I'd not had a live in cat for many years and I wasn't sure how I'd get on. When I saw Zenobi she looked so depressed that I abandoned the idea of foster and went straight to adoption.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan said:


> My Platys and Guppies also chase the laser light. Then Muffs and Abby try to chase the fish by pawing at the tank. I find it amusing!


Haha Vinnie and Misa like looking at the fish.

I didn't know that the dollar stores will sell lasers..


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I never heard about Maine Coons doing house inspections? I've got the 2 now & had Tig before these guys. The concept of guard cat is the opposite of Pixel & Tuffy. Both would run to Mommy & then hide under the bed. But both are good at killing toys and lazer pointers.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yay, Mowmow, thank you for the tip, I passed by the dollar store today and got the laser, it cost $2.5 instead of $8 at a pet store. Prince can't get enough of it! And now I feel guilty! At least he knows that the red "thing", whatever it is, comes from the tip of the thing that I hold in my hand. I have a feeling once he understands that the red thingie can't be grabbed and chewed, he'll lose interest.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When he gets bored put it away for a week or two and then try again. When Mow hasn't seen his red dot in a while he goes ballistic for it again.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks! I was indeed wondering if using sparingly would help.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll have to check the dollar stores. The thing about Lasers is they don't last very long and certainly not worth what we pay. I used to buy them weekly, but the bratz aren't as interested as they used to be. OH! But they sell a flashlight with a laser beam on it that does last longer. My brother gave me one but I can't recall where he said he got it, and it wasn't as much as the laser toys.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL, my cats have always loved chasing the laser pointer. To be fair I always let them "catch" it, so they can see that it's not really tangible. Once they would see that it's not really "catchable", they still enjoy chasing it.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I might get one of these, just for giggles and fun!
This would be something that my mom would love to play with Shug.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I've been using it very sparingly, Prince is not terribly crazy about it, but it can serve as a good distraction from something else if needed, because it's a great attention catcher.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

We taped him playing last night, I'll see if I can figure out how to post it. He's a lot better with it since we got Atlas, doesn't get as obsessed with finding it after we stop playing!


----------

